# Cobb and Blowing Engine up



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all,

New to this and just got my R35 as of 12/2/11 after getting rid of my F430.

Its brand new and couldn't justify the additional £14k (brand new no mileage was £56k) for the MY11 edition as I thought for £1500 I can get COBB and a y pipe.

Now I am a bit of a worrier and was wondering how many of you that has COBB and a Y pipe installed the following has happened:

a) Anything happened to the car in terms of breaking down?
b) Did Nissan repair under warranty without question?

Sorry just wanted to know other peoples experience with the accessport and the Y pipe.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The engine and/or transmission can and have failed on standard and tuned cars. Good tuning to a sensible level does not appear to have a notable influence whether this happens.

You'd be very unlucky if this happened, but if it did it could be very costly if your warrranty claim was denied. On the other hand, someone on here put a thread up about how they were given the run around on a standard car with a failed engine too.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the reply and its the engine and/or gear box blowing. There was a thread from a guy from lebanon I think whos gearbox went and then engine.

It would just be interesting to find out as when you speak to the people who sell the Cobb accessport they are like "no everything is fine and people have been running it on their 09 GTR's with a boost of 1.5bar with no problems".

Obviously, the warranty is a big gain and is it worth risking it for an additional 60bhp of power?

I think the thing is ultra quick now and its a question that has been bugging me. Another good thing to know is if any of the dealers "turn a blind eye" to known re-maps and just fix the problems under warranty.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not aware of any right hand drive European cars failing at the tune and exhaust level.

Some left hand drive European cars had dodgy bearings, and I heard of another car that blew up but it went far too long without an oil change.

Beyond that, don't list to me as I work for Cobb Tuning


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

My JDM version had 3 weeks ago a Engine to GR6 TM driveshaft bearing replaced under warranty. I had to discuss with HPC how to do this and they did cover me by putting the damage on another UK car so I could repair mine for free.My car is just under 3 years(2008.03.01).

As for Cobb AP how much bhp do you want from your car?

If really serious, please discuss with Ben @ GTC how much bhp you would get out from your car.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

enshiu said:


> My JDM version had 3 weeks ago a Engine to GR6 TM driveshaft bearing replaced under warranty.* I had to discuss with HPC how to do this and they did cover me by putting the damage on another UK car so I could repair mine for free*.My car is just under 3 years(2008.03.01).
> 
> As for Cobb AP how much bhp do you want from your car?
> 
> If really serious, please discuss with Ben @ GTC how much bhp you would get out from your car.


Well thats a bit naughty of the HPC . It had better not have been my number plate they used


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

enshiu said:


> My JDM version had 3 weeks ago a Engine to GR6 TM driveshaft bearing replaced under warranty. I had to discuss with HPC how to do this and they did cover me by putting the damage on another UK car so I could repair mine for free.My car is just under 3 years(2008.03.01).


What possible incentive to do that, would the HPC have?


----------



## nova5 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wonder if you can find out what warranty claims have been lodged against your car...?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nissan will have everything on file that has happened to your car.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I think I may go to stage 2 but going to run the car in for a few months and enjoy it in stock. 

This way when I get a cobb and y pipe I'll enjoy and feel the difference.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Nissan will have everything on file that has happened to your car.


At least the rattle is gone because of this bearing 

No they did not record anything on me I did not have to pay anything either.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You only have to know how many GT-Rs worldwide have been tuned via Cobb AccessPorts to realise how reliable and safe they are.

Unless the tuner has been chasing silly numbers and been too ambitious with the tune, it should not compromise reliability at all.

In fact I would not be surprised to see standard tune cars begin to suffer bore wash long term because they run so rich. A condition that any Cobb tune would correct.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think, after having the Cobb in my office cupboard for 15 months, that the time is nigh - perhaps I will load it on my birthday next week as it will be like having a new car!

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> I think, after having the Cobb in my office cupboard for 15 months, that the time is nigh - perhaps I will load it on my birthday next week as it will be like having a new car!
> 
> D


It will Dave, you won't believe the difference!

But having spoken to Andy Middlehurst yesterday, people forgetting to uninstall Cobbs before servicing (or even worse, sale) is a major problem for HPCs, as the ECU is effectively locked to them.

So for those taking cars in for service, or selling them, remember to uninstall your Cobb first.

Thistle, can't Cobb provide a universal unlock that only a Cobb dealer can apply? It would be a good idea for Cobb to be as dealer-friendly as possible. Might even bring some onboard in due course as cars go out of Nissan warranty etc.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> I think, after having the Cobb in my office cupboard for 15 months, that the time is nigh - perhaps I will load it on my birthday next week as it will be like having a new car!
> 
> D


You've been saying that all year lol

update to latest firmware first

http://accessecu.com/support/accessport/apmanager/APManagerSetup.exe


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> You've been saying that all year lol
> 
> update to latest firmware first
> 
> http://accessecu.com/support/accessport/apmanager/APManagerSetup.exe


I know, but as I am so pissed about the car being keyed, I need to cheer myself up!

Also, I have heard from a well respected source that NUK have not refused any warranty claims on tuned cars to date.

I updated my AP manager last week - I assume I can run a V3 stage 2 with a Milltek Y pipe and V Power?

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> It will Dave, you won't believe the difference!
> 
> But having spoken to Andy Middlehurst yesterday, people forgetting to uninstall Cobbs before servicing (or even worse, sale) is a major problem for HPCs, as the ECU is effectively locked to them.
> 
> ...


no problems with HPC accessing ecu with consult III on newer v300 Cobb maps


But yes uninstall first is good idea. Sure most owners leave ap in the side pocket/glove box when sending to hpc still


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

David, just take an uninstalled AP, install it on the car, then uninstall it.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> David, just take an uninstalled AP, install it on the car, then uninstall it.


Ah, so you can install a new one "over" an already installed one?
Good info, I'll pass it on.

Of course those with fuel injectors can't uninstall for servicing, but then again, upgrade to a 006 like I did and you can adjust TCM settings on the move.
A truly remarkable product.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Right I have decided that I am going to get a Cobb in the next few weeks.

Also what y pipe do people recommend?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I am also thinking of getting a cobb but am so scared about the warranty thing. I cant wait till its out of warranty then i can do stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Ah, so you can install a new one "over" an already installed one?
> Good info, I'll pass it on.
> 
> Of course those with fuel injectors can't uninstall for servicing, but then again, upgrade to a 006 like I did and you can adjust TCM settings on the move.
> A truly remarkable product.


dave is thistle saying that? mmmm
kk


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

DWC said:


> I am also thinking of getting a cobb but am so scared about the warranty thing. I cant wait till its out of warranty then i can do stuff.


Do it now or you'll get to the three years and wonder why you didnt do it sooner! 

Life's too short!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SVM said:


> dave is thistle saying that? mmmm
> kk


What, about the injectors? Yes of course, if the map is set up for bigger injectors, it won't run properly on the stock map.

I didn't know about using another Cobb to wipe an installed one though. Dealers would like to know that.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I understand that you can simply install a new AP over an old one but I haven't done it personally. The old AP would have to be returned to Cobb to be used again as it would still show as married to a ghost car.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> I understand that you can simply install a new AP over an old one but I haven't done it personally. The old AP would have to be returned to Cobb to be used again as it would still show as married to a ghost car.


Yeah I can see how that would be annoying if the HPCs started doing that come service time! But it would be the owners fault for not uninstalling before service (or telling the HPC not to reflash anything).

But when dealing with a sold car, I say it's fair for the dealer to do it.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Kev, you'll need to do this on my car. Cobb will need installing over the top of current installation.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

If the current installation is Ecutek though, don't do it as there were problems installing an AP over Ecutek when it was tried before. I'm not sure how you'd know though, guess you could ask Litchfield.

robsm, did your car have a previous owner that left the AP installed on it but you don't have their AP?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah I can see how that would be annoying if the HPCs started doing that come service time! But it would be the owners fault for not uninstalling before service (or telling the HPC not to reflash anything).
> 
> But when dealing with a sold car, I say it's fair for the dealer to do it.


I think I would prefer a simple phone call from the HPC rather than them overwriting my maps causing me to send it off to Cobb. Giving the dealer the option to "tinker" worries me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> I think I would prefer a simple phone call from the HPC rather than them overwriting my maps causing me to send it off to Cobb. Giving the dealer the option to "tinker" worries me.


hi yes i also need to know :runaway::runaway:

kk


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Thistle, its a cobb install, just different cobb. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Simplest thing is don't install a Cobb ! LOL (Sorry Dave) If you guys are worried about your "warranty" DON'T DO IT, simple as! 

You can get a good, healthy, SAFE level of tune without destroying anything with a decent remap, exhaust system and air filters!

As for Dave, aka SUMO installing the Cobb, well you aint got no reason to cos you never get it out on track !! LOL

Goodwood or Bedford 19th March anyone?


----------

